# Tear out



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I decided to use my jointer for the first time in years. I was not happy when it tour out the bottom end. What is the best way to prevent this??


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Well it looks like you were passing the end grain of that board over the knifes. And a piece split off the end just like splitting firewood. 
If you absolutely need to joint boards on their ends chamfer the trailing edge.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

X2 with AJ










.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good idea on the chamfer, never heard of that, thanks AJ.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

X4


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A jointer is not really designed to joint end grain. There are lots better ways to square up the end of a board.


----------



## AAL (Jun 30, 2014)

Also, you could tightly apply tape along the end edge to be planed & have it wrap tightly around the end of the board. Combine this with light cuts & you should be good to go. You could also tape another (sacrificial) piece of wood to the edge of the board on the exit side of the cut.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm confused.

Bondo - are you referring to the direction of the grain as I ran the board? The grain is running vertical to the table

AAL - I ended up using a push stick as a sacrificial board. that worked but not the easiest thing to do on that jointer.

AJ what do you mean - If you absolutely need to joint boards on their ends chamfer the trailing edge.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes you were jointing end grain. To joint end grain under power or with hand planes you need to chamfer (cut a slight angle) on the edge. Using a push stick as a sacrificial board sound dangerous. A chmferon the trailing edgekeeps the last bit of wood away from the cutters and prevent the chipping.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't think of a reason to joint the end grain of solid wood.
But if you like doing it that's cool with me
I have straightened out edges of plywood on my jointer,at the cost of nicking the knives badly.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Take a 4-6" cut then reverse ends and do a complete. Takes a little longer but that will releive the end grain that splits out.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I just crosscut on a table saw and block plane it. End grain in jointer sounds scaryish.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> I just crosscut on a table saw and block plane it. End grain in jointer sounds scaryish.
> 
> - TheFridge


+1 - end grain should not go on a jointer. Also, make sure your knives are sharp, that would help a lot. But for that edge, crosscut is the way to go. You joint a face, then an edge. Plane the second face, cust the second edge. After those are complete, crosscut the two ends (end grain).


----------



## enazle (May 18, 2018)

Mr. Lewis is sharing the proper way to joint end grain. Joint the trailing edge first a couple inches, then spin the board 180 and joint the leading edge until you reach where you jointed the trailing edge and lift the board before you reach the end. You might hit it with a sanding block to true it up.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Not disputing that. It does sound like a good way to tear knives up quickly.


----------

